
International maps of cities coloured by street/road/ave/etc. - fanf2
https://erdavis.com/2019/09/20/the-beautiful-hidden-logic-of-cities-worldwide/
======
slowhand09
DUPE -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21094715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21094715)

